# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si e përjetojnë nënat lindjen e femijës?

## *~Rexhina~*

Nuk e dija ku ta hapja kete teme, prandaj vendosa ta hapja ketu. Me duket shume interesante kur lexoj ngjarjet/pervojat qe paten mamat kur linden. Kush do qe te ndaj eksperiencen e tyre, eshte e mirepritur. Meshkujt aka babat jan te mirepritur gjitheashtu!

----------


## INFINITY©

Rexhi, per vete nuk kam bere ndonje femije that I know of  :perqeshje: , por kur punoja ne ER, shkova ne dhome kur lindi njera. Ate nate ne fakt para se te ndodhte kjo, doktoresha dhe infermieret qe kishin bere femije, po debatonin me pasion te madh se nje femer nuk e di se cfare eshte dhimbja ne te vertet nqs nuk ka lindur nje femij. Kur erdhi kjo pacientja, e beri pelltuq vete, pa u shtrenguar fare.  :ngerdheshje:  Dhe une kur dola nga dhoma fillova qesha, dhe ju thashe hajde, hajde, ca dhimbjesh te tmerrshme qe paskeni patur.  :ngerdheshje:  All hell broke loose se hajde t'i mbaje me ato. lol Me vone mora vesh qe kjo portorikanja e kishte te 5-tin kete femijen. 

Nejse, te paska zene frika me duket. You'll do great!!!!!!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rexhi, per vete nuk kam bere ndonje femije that I know of , por kur punoja ne ER, shkova ne dhome kur lindi njera. Ate nate ne fakt para se te ndodhte kjo, doktoresha dhe infermieret qe kishin bere femije, po debatonin me pasion te madh se nje femer nuk e di se cfare eshte dhimbja ne te vertet nqs nuk ka lindur nje femij. Kur erdhi kjo pacientja, e beri pelltuq vete, pa u shtrenguar fare.  Dhe une kur dola nga dhoma fillova qesha, dhe ju thashe hajde, hajde, ca dhimbjesh te tmerrshme qe paskeni patur.  All hell broke loose se hajde t'i mbaje me ato. lol Me vone mora vesh qe kjo portorikanja e kishte te 5-tin kete femijen. 
> 
> Nejse, te paska zene frika me duket. You'll do great!!!!!!


jo nuk eshte nga frika, po nga kurjoziteti

lol "not that i know of"  :ngerdheshje: 
shkova ne youtube dhe lexova nje ngjarje te tille, sa u rregjistrua ne spital njera, puff i doli femija lol...se dua aq te lehte ne fakte :P, i want to first settle down lol

ama shpresoj se nuk kam ate dite qe do jem ne labor, te kem ndonje femer qe do opt for natural labor...se ato bertasin si te shkalluara dhe te friksojn  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Heren e fundit qe isha ne maternitet, ishte kur lindi kushurira nipin, po ishte e forte fare se ata kuptohet e pyeten nese donte qe te bente gjilperen per dhimbjet. Motra e kesaj dhe mami im, na i benin politike tani qe te duronte dhimbjet. Dhe une rri e rri dhe degjoja keto trimereshat qe per vete femijet e tyre i kane bere me operacion se si jepnin leksion. lol Ne fakt dhe une jam per durim dhimbjesh se po te ra ndonje resident qe s'e ka idene se ca po ben, well, that would be a bad day.  :ngerdheshje:  

Ah po, kur ta lindesh cupen, na raporto pak sa dhimbje kishe. You can be our ginny pig.  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Heren e fundit qe isha ne maternitet, ishte kur lindi kushurira nipin, po ishte e forte fare se ata kuptohet e pyeten nese donte qe te bente gjilperen per dhimbjet. Motra e kesaj dhe mami im, na i benin politike tani qe te duronte dhimbjet. Dhe une rri e rri dhe degjoja keto trimereshat qe per vete femijet e tyre i kane bere me operacion se si jepnin leksion. lol Ne fakt dhe une jam per durim dhimbjesh se po te ra ndonje resident qe s'e ka idene se ca po ben, well, that would be a bad day.  
> 
> Ah po, kur ta lindesh cupen, na raporto pak sa dhimbje kishe. You can be our ginny pig.


lol un isha me motren 24 ore, ajo donte te provonte ne fillim nese do i duronte contractions, shpresonte te lindte pa epidural, sepse disa ankoheshin per dhimbje kurrizi pas lindjes, dhe mendojn se eshte nga epidural (dhe mund te jete)...por ngaqe shumica marrin epidural, infermieret te pyesin qe ne fillim "do te marresh epidural" dhe ne po mendonim "weird pse e sugjerojn pa kerkuar vete"  :ngerdheshje: ...por ngaqe e din qe shumica marrin epidural, they just want to get over it....nejse motra refusoj per disa ore...por kur i filluan dhimbjet....dhe ne dhomen tjeter degjoj ulerimat e njeres qe kishte natural birth  :ngerdheshje:  po dridhej nga frika...so ne fund vendosen ti bejn epidural, por nuk ishte doktori qe ja beri, por infermieret...dhe mire keto sec beren, dhe shikojn njera tjetren me nje shikim "ooops cfare berem" un u bera dyll e verdh dhe po mendoja "what the hell did they do to my sister"  :ngerdheshje: ...morren doktorin dhe po diskutonin dicka, un po i pysja cfare eshte problemi por nuk than gje "oh everything is good" :P ....ka raste qe e bejn gabim dhe duhen ta perseritin nja 2-3 apo me shume here...scary

----------


## PINK

> Nuk e dija ku ta hapja kete teme, prandaj vendosa ta hapja ketu. Me duket shume interesante kur lexoj ngjarjet/pervojat qe paten mamat kur linden. Kush do qe te ndaj eksperiencen e tyre, eshte e mirepritur. Meshkujt aka babat jan te mirepritur gjitheashtu!


Rexhi eshte nje kanal, 28 me duket (TLC) , nga ora 9 am dhe 2 pm. (ndoshta i kane nderruar oret tani se u be kohe qe se kam pare) japin kshu historish, biles te filmuara. Kur lindin, dhe ti jep me detaje, se cfare ndodh. Ka raste nga me te ndryshmet dhe me realet dhe i shef me syckat e tua. Une i shifja kot per kuriozitet, ja kshu si puna jote.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Gjeja qe urrej me shume kur je ne momentin per te lindur eshte kur doktori vjen e te thote qe mund edhe te ndodhe  te vdesesh. Mos u merzit te thote se 1 ne 100000 ndodh. Ti tere kohen e ke mendjen sikur te jesh ti ajo 1 ne 100,000.  E te duash te kthehesh mbrapa s'mundesh.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

eh ckam heq un i shkreti.

po i vuj akoma pasojat.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk e di, por besoj do jete eksperience e bukur.

Infinity ca pune ben ti?

----------


## padrilla

barre e rane ju ka ra grave.

----------


## mia@

> eh ckam heq un i shkreti.
> 
> po i vuj akoma pasojat.


Po ti c'pate?  Gruaja i hoqi dhimbjet e ti  vuajte?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Infinity ca pune ben ti?


Cashier ne McDonalds. lol

[era], ne ER punova kur isha ne universitet se doja te shikoja nese e pelqeja mjekesine apo jo qe te aplikoja ne medical school. Qe femije doja te behesha kardiologe.  :ngerdheshje:  Me vone e kuptova qe mjekesia nuk me pelqente fare, por ama mesova shume gjera kur punova ne Emergency Dept.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Kuptoj! Mua do me kishte pelqyer, edhe se zgjodha rruge krejt ndryshe.

----------


## PINK

> eh ckam heq un i shkreti.
> 
> po i vuj akoma pasojat.


njera qe njoh une, po me tregonte her story. E beri me operacion, vec kur ktheu koken ajo, burri kishte rene n'toke. LOL

----------


## INFINITY©

> njera qe njoh une, po me tregonte her story. E beri me operacion, vec kur ktheu koken ajo, burri kishte rene n'toke. LOL


Hahahahhaha, kurse nje shoqja ime tha qe kur lindi djalin, ndodhi ne diten e Superbowl-it, dhe doktori me burrin e kesaj ne vend qe te kishin mendjen te kjo se po e nxirrte bebin, por shikonin ndeshjen. Ja kam fut nje te kafshuar dores se burrit tha qe dhe sot e ka shenje.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

> Hahahahhaha, kurse nje shoqja ime tha qe kur lindi djalin, ndodhi ne diten e Superbowl-it, dhe doktori me burrin e kesaj ne vend qe te kishin mendjen te kjo se po e nxirrte bebin, por shikonin ndeshjen. Ja kam fut nje te kafshuar dores se burrit tha qe dhe sot e ka shenje.


e di qe dhe une e kam bere 1 dite para superbowl ? thx god.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

kur do e besh nje tjeter lol :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> e di qe dhe une e kam bere 1 dite para superbowl ? thx god.


E paske bere touchdown para kohe ti. Kjo po qe eshte zotesi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> E paske bere touchdown para kohe ti. Kjo po qe eshte zotesi.


e beri vete ai. se te ish per mua isha duke pare akoma tv e duke ngrene ice cream.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

Per baballaret e ardhshem, 
mos beni gabim te merrni pjese gjate lindjes, thone qe te le me pasoja te renda psikologjike.

----------

